# Pasture Drag for Weed Control in No Till??



## Robert333 (May 5, 2020)

Has anyone ever used an aggressive pasture drag in a no till crop field for weed control?? My crop is used for baleage, and looking to cut costs given current (ridiculous) herbicide prices!!! Have been using no till for several years and overall weed burden in not large....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

What weeds are you hoping to control by dragging? What crop are you growing?


----------



## Robert333 (May 5, 2020)

Mostly fall germinating weeds....some henbit, pennycress, and a little marestail....don't expect to do much for the grasses. Will be planting Barley and Winter peas to cut in spring for baleage, and was contemplating running a pasture drag AFTER fertilizing and seeding crop, as no till does already disrupt soil some, and planted seed should be below where I expect pasture drag to reach....... Have been no-tilling for several years, and overall weed control has been ok..... Cost of fertilizer, seed AND adding the herbicides (usually glyphosate and a broad leaf controller) --- puts the expected cost per bale pretty high. Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Here in fall it would help some weeds germinate so you could nail them with herbicide. It might break some mares tail stalks?


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Just wait when it’s nice and wet and the plants are clean and do a low does of gly with 2,4d it’ll do the job very nicely. My only concern with the drag is more seeds will germinate after you drag.


----------

